# Sticky  Danger - please read



## DonaldG

*DISCLAIMER*

The Technical Support Forum (TSF) *DOES NOT* recommend, under any circumstances, investigating ANY fault within any equipment UNLESS it is being done by a qualified and experienced person with that class of equipment.

The Technical Support Forum do not nor can not guarantee the accuracy or safety of any replies. *Acting on replies is done solely at your own risk.*

In many equipments including CRT monitors and televisions, very high *lethal voltages* exist. These voltages can and do persist long after the equipment has been powered down.

Further, many electronic components contain highly toxic materials that can cause health reactions to humans, animals and plants.

The Technical Support Forum cannot be held responsible for any damage or injuries, however so caused, by ignoring this warning.


----------

